# wpa_supplicant connecting to wrong Access Point



## doa379 (Jul 12, 2014)

I've set up /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with my local Access Point credentials. But `ifconfig` reports that the wireless interface is connected to some other. The network it is connected to is a 'pay as you go' service instead, and not to the one mentioned in the wpa_supplicant config file.

I've seen this happen on both FreeBSD-10-STABLE-063014 and FreeBSD-11-CURRENT-062314.
Both fresh install to test getting my wifi interface working.

What gives?


----------



## Juanitou (Jul 13, 2014)

Could you post the contents of /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/rc.conf? I have had this kind of problem recently but I thought it was maybe related to a new router which has trouble waking up once it goes to sleep (my wild guess), so I'm interested...


----------



## doa379 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for replying.
Actually it was found out that the problem is with the firmware/hardware. So not a wpa_supplicant issue.


----------



## doa379 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just curious if you know anything about 5G wifi connections being finicky under BSD?


----------



## Juanitou (Jul 13, 2014)

No idea,sorry.


----------



## doa379 (Jul 13, 2014)

Which band are you connecting on? Could be related.


----------



## Juanitou (Jul 13, 2014)

The band is set to automatic in the router and I’m having the same sporadic connexion issue on a Windows laptop, so it seems to be related to the new router provided by my ISP. It comes and goes, not really a problem.


----------

